# Stop Verizon Throttling! maybe...



## p2kmafia

*experienced users only!*

So idk if big red is throttling me or not because I just reflashed my phone but regardless I have done some research into the matter and found this thread http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-4-general-discussion/200569-how-stop-verizon-throttling-your-phone.html in it OP shows how to edit the sqlite database to allow for your phone to not be throttled (note that the top 5% data consumers per cell towe are throttled on verizon's end and is not affected by this mod)

you will need two apps

ashell and aSQLiteManager

open aShell and press the check box in the top left that says root, then go to file explorer and then /dbdata/databases/com.android.providers.settings

then click settings.db and then yes to open a copy.

click secure > data and you should have a big blue list of stuffclick pgdn and on line 29 you should see throttle_reset_day
click the edit on the far left of that line and change the 18 to a 1

*now I'm assuming this means instead of counting how much data you use over the course of 18 days it is over 1 day so you would have to exceed their limit within one day. in the original OP there are other settings to make you never throttle but I cannot find these settings. help me find them and this will be awesome but for noww this should work for you guys.*

*I'm not responsible for anything being messed up and again...*
*experienced users only!*

*p2k*


----------



## dSlice

Cool beans! Thanks!

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## babyjake

whats this mean exactly

NM I read it on the other forum post.


----------



## Loustsoul

dSlice said:


> Cool beans! Thanks!
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


have you ever heard of this?

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## dSlice

Loustsoul said:


> have you ever heard of this?
> 
> Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


In ISPs yes. Wireless no, but I don't doubt that they do. I'm going to try it out.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## Loustsoul

dSlice said:


> In ISPs yes. Wireless no, but I don't doubt that they do. I'm going to try it out.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


keep me posted on this please.

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## androidISmylife

i know for a fact that Verizon does not throttle. my most recient incounter went like this, 
first understand that i am what they call a heavy user, in the past 3 months i used 39gb 45gb and 32gb respectively.
ok anyway this is actually when i switched from the htc thunderbolt to the charge. i went to a non corporate store and got a new 4g lte CARD. 
the guy working informed me that i was being charged $30 a month for the 4g lte hot spot.
i never signed up for that but i never look at the bill, i just pay it....
well i called Verizon up and after about 4 calls and a few threats to lawyer up my account was credited $90.00 ...
this is what they do instead of throttling, they charge you for the activity they suspect.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

That's not for a fact that they don't throttle, sorry although I will look into that! I do know that I am no longer downloading at over 10 mbps


----------



## androidISmylife

please allow me to correct myself....big red it seems it throttling or as they call it "network optimization" I'm currently on day 11/31 I'm my billing cycle and at 20gb and i have yet to be optimized....wish me luck

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

Maybe it's cuz my 4G has been ducking lately, FP1 didn't even let me use it haha.


----------



## JihadSquad

p2kmafia said:


> That's not for a fact that they don't throttle, sorry although I will look into that! I do know that I am no longer downloading at over 10 mbps


It might be where you are downloading from. I know at some places it shows 4G on the status bar but it is barely running faster than 3g. Other places I get a 30-45mbps connection.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice

I tried this. Not sure if it's doing anything though. Lol

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## p2kmafia

Either way now I know haha


----------



## Andy32790

One question my value on the reset was set to 2 when I went in to change it not 18 any ideas y?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

Maybe Verizon loves you







haha. No idea honestly, just found out how to do this on a whim


----------



## Andy32790

Lol idk I mess with this phone so much its hard telling good info to have tho

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790

Another very odd thing is after editing and saving the database my home button doesn't work till I reboot lol

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## p2kmafia

hahahah I have no idea how that is related but as long as it works after reboot


----------



## imnuts

Verizon can't throttle 4G, though, if you are connected to a heavy use tower, you'll have poor speeds along with everyone else on the tower. I don't believe they will throttle any 4G devices, though if you are on a saturated 3G tower, the same thing will happen.


----------



## JihadSquad

imnuts said:


> Verizon can't throttle 4G, though, if you are connected to a heavy use tower, you'll have poor speeds along with everyone else on the tower. I don't believe they will throttle any 4G devices, though if you are on a saturated 3G tower, the same thing will happen.


Yeah Verizon only throttles people who have 3g devices. We can go on 3G and not be throttled.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia

hahahaha oh well, thanks imnuts I guess maybe it was shitty fp1 radios


----------

